# Now what!!



## Warlock (15/9/16)

Ducks moved into my dam.....then my pool...Now what!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

Warlock said:


> Ducks moved into my dam.....then my pool...Now what!!
> 
> View attachment 67742


Get some food for them? Clean them, love them, give them each a name. I like nerdy names for pets like Clarence, or Humphrey, but you can also use ones like Daffy and Darkwing.

Then come Christmas cut their heads off, drain them, braai them, and eat them.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

And find a way to block the weir so they don't drown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (15/9/16)

seems like some one is having a duck stew soon!


----------



## shaunnadan (15/9/16)

what about the chlorine from the pool ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/9/16)

aww . cute and yummy . set it up so they can easily get in and out

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (15/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Get some food for them? Clean them, love them, give them each a name. I like nerdy names for pets like Clarence, or Humphrey, but you can also use ones like Daffy and Darkwing.
> 
> Then come Christmas cut their heads off, drain them, braai them, and eat them.



Woah Shit... I did not see that coming. Reading it with my guard down expecting a fluffy story... Reminds me of the first time I watched Happy Tree Friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Get some food for them? Clean them, love them, give them each a name. I like nerdy names for pets like Clarence, or Humphrey, but you can also use ones like Daffy and Darkwing.
> 
> Then come Christmas cut their heads off, drain them, braai them, and eat them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (15/9/16)

The pool chemicals (if there are any) will kill the young ones soon I think. Hope not.
Welcome them to your home and feed them. They might not stay, but they'll come back every year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (15/9/16)

Rather call them lemon and herb, perri perri and bbq

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## boxerulez (21/9/16)

Warlock said:


> Ducks moved into my dam.....then my pool...Now what!!
> 
> View attachment 67742


Crispy duck bru!!!


----------



## Jan (21/9/16)

But do the vape?


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

What happened to the ducks @Warlock ??


----------



## Jan (21/9/16)

Keep calm and get your ducks in a row


----------



## Warlock (21/9/16)

So sad @Silver Last of the 10 ducklings vanished last night. Blue Crane, crows, rats and even a civet or mongoose, which we have in the area, had them for dinner. I found another two ducks sitting on a total of about 30 eggs...I don't know if I can face the massacre that's coming.


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

Oh no @Warlock 
Sorry to hear


----------

